
ML with Android 11 - rishitdagli
Hey,<p>I open-sourced this repo by me demonstrating how you can get started with Machine Learning in Android 11, all that is new. I further even explain how the code works so you can very easily get started with implementing Machine Learning in your Android apps with cool examples! Looking forward to contributions or suggestions.<p>Leave me a star if this looks good to you, helps me a lot.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Rishit-dagli&#x2F;ML-with-Android-11
======
gus_massa
What part doesn't work with Android 10?

~~~
rishitdagli
ML Kit has a few new models and better support for on-device ML and the ML
Model Binding is completely new and that's what the repo demonstrates too.

